# New to the PA world



## bigmatty (Aug 31, 2006)

so I managed to score a ross 7 channel 250w powerd mixer.....as of yet I have no speakers...no this set up is just going to be used for keyboards and some vocals in the basement. I was wondering if you guys could pass on some good sites for setting something like that up.

I have found some but I am not sure if there is anyhting better out there.

If you are going to ask for more info on the mixer it will have to wait as I do not have in my hot little hands yet.

Cheers and thx in advance


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

http://www.yorkville.com/downloads/other/pabasics.pdf

should start you off.


Then start haunting classifieds, pawnshops and the like for speakers. My first set ( which are now my floor monitors) cost $300 at a local sound company's annual garage sale. ( always good to have a relationship with your local sound company, not only for rentals, but to get a heads-up when they're selling off used gear.)

Cheers


----------



## bigmatty (Aug 31, 2006)

Perfect mate, just what I was looking for.
scopped up some yorkville speakers too, so I have ended up with a fuctional PA for under $350


----------

